
State of CIDER Survey 2019 - bsg75
https://metaredux.com/posts/2019/11/02/state-of-cider.html
======
jcadam
I like Cursive (and IntelliJ), but I switched to emacs/CIDER (with lsp for
java development) mostly because of the licensing. I don't mind buying stuff
for myself, but getting employers in my industry to cough up for development
tools is problematic. Some will do it, most won't.

So I needed to find a free set of tools - so I could have a consistent
environment between work and home. Emacs works for any programming language
(albeit some better than others), and is usually already installed (or can be
installed locally w/o root). And putting my .emacs.d in github makes it easy
to keep my config consistent between environments.

> ...people who were working in corporate environments were really suffering,
> because they couldn’t upgrade the software on their machines.

This part is definitely true. My former employer was _just_ starting to
migrate from RHEL/CentOS 6 to 7 last year :/

